# how do you remove dart frogs from vivarium



## lxdldn (Jan 13, 2015)

hi, I've had these two bumblebee darts for 10 months now, they are fully grown and I need to move them to a bigger vivarium, but whenever I open the glass door, they go hiding deep under the log, as you can see from the photo, under the first layer of the log it's completely empty, I built it like that purely for them to hide. there is no way I can get my hand under it without damage the whole thing, can anyone give me some good ideas how I can get my frogs out of the vivarium. thanks


----------



## rigel10 (Jun 1, 2012)

Time and patience. With frogs difficult to capture I use film canisters transparent with springtails inside: when they come in, I take them easily.
With pums, when they are on the glass, I capture them with some plastic container, or I wait they are inside film cans.
Use food to attract them.


----------



## Manuran (Aug 28, 2007)

Try catching them at night with a flashlight. They may be just sleeping on a leaf or in a bromeliad and you can just easily grab them.


----------



## Boondoggle (Dec 9, 2007)

All good advice.

I've also found that a clear tube helps the process. In the fluorescent lighting aisle of your local hardware store you should be able to find clear plastic tubes for protecting bulbs. Cut a 16" length. It's not going to help if the frogs hide every time you open the tank, but when you are able to finally sneak up on them you can usually lower a tube over the frog or in front of the frog without spooking them. Then they climb up the tube. 

Something else I learned after my first few tanks was to stop intentionally building hides for the frogs. A well planted and hard-scaped tank will have tons of unintended hides anyway.


----------



## lxdldn (Jan 13, 2015)

Thanks for the advice, yes it was a mistake when I built the vivarium I purposely built too many hiding spots for them. these two are my first dart frogs, have learnt from mistake.. After getting them out, I'll destroy all hiding spots before putting in blue darts which iam planning to get. I will use a coconut shell instead..


----------



## Alextravis (Jun 14, 2014)

I transferred a bunch of Anthonyi froglets this morning. Always fun when every one is trying to hop out at the same time. Patience is key. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## thomasr4 (Jan 30, 2015)

Feed them sparingly for a few days, and then lure them on some food.


----------

